# Some of the items I've made.



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are some of the things I've crocheted, I am quite pleased with the way they turned out. Not to bad for a beginner.All the patterns were bought from designers on Ravelry. I hope these pictures come through, I'm a bit of a computer numpty I'm afraid. :roll:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the dresses are so beautiful! Also, lovely blanket!!! Your work is awesome!!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

PS, the little girl bag is adorable!!! Well done!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

One more beautiful than the next. Love your work!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the lovely comments, it's nice to know other experienced knitters and crocheters like my efforts.
Tricia.

PS. I've changed the picture of the bag for another one, as the first one was slightly blurred.


----------



## Tracey24 (Dec 31, 2011)

How pretty I love them all  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

they are all sooo cute! love the dresses esp the first one and that bag is to cute and the blanket is lovely. how nice to use your mums pattern too!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

They are so very pretty. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is simply beautiful.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice. I love all the pink, so sweet. I love the little purse.


----------



## rosieandcandy (Sep 8, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

You did a wonderful job. Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful especially the layered dress xx


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

everything is gorgeous,the little bag is great.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Perfection work and beautiful projects!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty, beautiful work.


----------



## DebbyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely work. I wish I could crochet!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm a beginner and my pieces don't look anywhere near yours!
I wouldn't even think of attempting any of those delightful 
items. Well done!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a great job. Love the layered dress. The bag is most unusual and any little girl would love it.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome work!!!!!



tritzia said:


> Here are some of the things I've crocheted, I am quite pleased with the way they turned out. Not to bad for a beginner.All the patterns were bought from designers on Ravelry. I hope these pictures come through, I'm a bit of a computer numpty I'm afraid. :roll:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow what a fantastic effort for a beginner!! Your work is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow you did fantastic ,your work dosen't look like that of a beginner to me .I love the layered dress ,is the pattern from Crochet Garden ? I adore the little bag too .Alyson x


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Love them all! Beautiful work!


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

Everything you've shown us 'is/are' so pretty. I love the bag, it's so cute. I've never been able to crochet, at least never got past doing edges on necks.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Here are some of the things I've crocheted, I am quite pleased with the way they turned out. Not to bad for a beginner.All the patterns were bought from designers on Ravelry. I hope these pictures come through, I'm a bit of a computer numpty I'm afraid. :roll:


Great work. Everything looks so professionally done. So girly.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

You did a great job...what will you do with some experience?


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

wow what will your work be like when you are expert absolutly stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. Dresses are gorgeous. love the little bag as well.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Everythin is gorgeous. Had to read your intro again. The part where you said beginner. Wow!


----------



## pellett382 (Jan 17, 2012)

For a beginner as I am, your work is amazing!!!!I would love the pattern for the ruffle dress and the purse. Please


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Those dresses are amazing. They may inspire me to try crocheting again.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty dresses and love the little purse, cute!!!! ;0)


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful work. Hard to believe that you are a beginner. That's what I call myself and my efforts don't look like yours. I can follow any knitting pattern but crochet patterns remain a mystery. Well done!


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you sure you are a beginner? Everything is BEAUTIFUL! :thumbup:


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

it's all so beautiful!


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just cannot believe that you're a beginner! These are all absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Your work is absolutely gorgeous, and so is your avatar, where did you get the picture ?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You might think you are a computer numpty but you are a crochet genius your work is outstanding I can't take my eyes off your work its perfect. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

They couldn't be any cuter. Beautiful!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Pleased? I would be over the moon. They are beautiful.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful you are so talented.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work, any little girl would look gorgeous in these outfits.
Best wishes


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

they are all too beautiful for words :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Those dresses are so sweet and your work is excellent. The little piggy purse is darling. You may be a beginner, but your work is fabulous.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

How CUTE are those dresses!


----------



## valerie55 (Jan 29, 2012)

absolutely beautiful. your crochet would inspire many people. EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful and adorable dresses, darling purse.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Here are some of the things I've crocheted, I am quite pleased with the way they turned out. Not to bad for a beginner.All the patterns were bought from designers on Ravelry. I hope these pictures come through, I'm a bit of a computer numpty I'm afraid. :roll:


These are absolutely beautiful and you say on ravelry is there a certain thing or name to look for. Would love to get the pattern for all


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

love the purse, where did you find the pattern? interested.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

EXCELLENT!!! Keep up the good work!!! GG


----------



## Mado (Mar 16, 2012)

So beautiful, I saw the patterns but I was not sure to buy it but now that I saw how it turned out, I will buy it for sure.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Sooo Beautiful..Lucky little princess...


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

I love each item. They are all beautiful and you are so talented.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful work. So cute'


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

wISHING YOU ALL A GOOD DAY.
Oh, my goodness,TRITZIA. How lovely they all are. Your work is beautifully neat. Would you please share the source of the patterns with us. You have such beautiful patterns in England. Each time I go back home to visit, (I'm also a Brit, now living in the US)a wool shop is my first shopping place. I love it. Job well done, Tricia.


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

your work is beautiful.I love them all


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

All of them are simply darling. Your work is wonderful - you should be so very proud. Keep it up.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful work. There is a very lucky little girl somewhere. I also love the picture of your cat. It looks like a little leopard.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice e for a sanity little girl!!! I'm still waiting for my first granddaughter


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous, wish I could crochet


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Adorable! Wonderful!


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are gorgeous! Generally speaking, I think knitting looks nicer than crochet, but your things make me think twice about that! I wish I could crochet better. The only thing I can do are granny squares, lol.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

MY GOOD FRIENDS. I'm looking for a childs knitted or crocheted pattern for a round Easter bonnet that I can make and decorate with beautiful ribbons. Age 9/12 mos. If anyone can help me find such a pattern I would truly be grateful. 
Thank you all, and have a nice day


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What delightful work! So dainty! Love them all. And you are certainly computer savvy enough to post the pictures, too. Thanks so much for sharing. Happy Knitting (and crocheting)! jb


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

These are so cute. I really like your work but I also really love the picture of your cat! As you can tell I am a cat lover.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! I would like to see what you can do when you're no longer a beginner, because those dresses look great!


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

I just love the little dresses. They are different than the normal crocheted dresses for little girls. I have two little new grandnieces and the little dresses would look lovely on them. I will look up the site for patterns. You're work is fantastic


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

you're a beginner? who says!


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

Those little pink dresses are adorable. I never would have guessed that you are a beginner. All of the items are very nice indeed.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Tritzia, those are absolutely beautiful! Your work is lovely!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely luscious!


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

your work is just super, they are so cheerful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beginner you say ? gorgeous. do you have patterns to share. have a new grandchild on the way.


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Your work is second to none beautiul


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Some lucky little girl is going to look so adorable in your work! The dresses are absolutely beautiful, but that little bag is my favorite. Very special!!!!


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

For someone experienced, wonderful. For a beginner, remarkable. All very beautiful.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!! They are all so beautiful Love the layered dress. Makes me wish I had had a litle girl. Wouldn't trade my boys for anything though.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Here are some of the things I've crocheted, I am quite pleased with the way they turned out. Not to bad for a beginner.All the patterns were bought from designers on Ravelry. I hope these pictures come through, I'm a bit of a computer numpty I'm afraid. :roll:


VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL....As a beginner you do fantastic work...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the little bag!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I've never learned to crochet but when I see work like this from a "beginner" I feel inspired to learn. So Cute.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Numpty is a new word for me.

Your work AND your photography are great.

Carolyn


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just BEAUTIFUL!!! Would you share the ruffled pink [email protected]
Thanks, Sue


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

you have some real talent!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Diddleymaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are so lovely, imaculate stitches and such pretty little dresses, and I want one of those bags! Well done.


----------



## tessycol (Dec 9, 2011)

Beatiful. Well Done.


----------



## barbhill (Dec 29, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

They are all just beautiful! Your work is soooo perfect! Love the colors you used for each one. Can't decide which one I like best, 'cause they're all so wonderful.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely awesome work


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I LOVE, LOVE all of these wonderful items! Great job!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You deserve to be pleased! They are wonderful!!!!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

They are all absolutely gorgeous. Well done you.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

great work..Susan


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

tritzia-You may be a beginner but your projects all look like they've been made by someone very talented and experienced.The little dresses and the blanket are beautiful and the little purse is just to die for. Nicely done!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

They are fabulous - well done you! I especially love the pink and white tiered skirt - beautiful. Can't believe you're a beginner!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Numpty is a new word for me.
> 
> Your work AND your photography are great.
> 
> Carolyn


I think 'numpty' is Scottish. And is quite a gentle expression for some-one a bit daft or foolish. I think you'd say it with a smile.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

They are brilliant, I must try crochet again


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow most beautiful work, lovely
:thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

What we need now is some clever person to translate these into knitting patterns!!!!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> What we need now is some clever person to translate these into knitting patterns!!!!


Oh Yes - please !!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

so beautiful.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Adorable? Yes!!!! What little girl would not want to carry that bag around?


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

How absolutely precious! Your talent really shows! Wonderful present for any lucky little girl!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

what beautiful work they just take your breath away everything is so lovely and the little bag is so cute


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh how sweet. Great work. Love the piggy too!
Will have to check out the paterns.
Linda


----------



## rubie2 (Sep 28, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my they are so beautiful, and you say you are a beginner, wow they are gorgeous I would be pleased too. Beautiful work. I must learn to crochet one day.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I love your work it is so pretty and well done.
I was admiring your avatar is that a house cat mix or it seems to be so large. and the colors are phenomenal


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

beautifull thats all i can say well done


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such pretty girly items, your work is very good!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, everything very pretty!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

That pink dress, no words to describe how wonderful it looks. Beautiful, beautiful job.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sooooo sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maureen315 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful..Thank you for sharing..


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful things you have done. They are all adorable.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So very sweet. That little handbag is precious.


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

You have natural talent - wonderful work!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work and stunning for a beginner!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, these are so beautiful. I found myself saying "Ohhhh" outloud as I scrolled down. They are wonderful.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

love your dresses love the cat pattern where did you find it can you share please the site thank you


----------



## fernmeadow (Mar 17, 2012)

Those are totally lovely my dear.....beginner or not you have done a wonderful job...congrats to you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You may call yourself a computer numpty, but you're an artist with the hooks. Wow!!


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

where did you find the pattern for the pig bag? It is precious!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful,love the pattern.very nice work.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work!!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Everything is absolutely beautiful! Thank you for posting. 

Dottie


----------



## Remavi3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cutest little dresses I've ever seen. I wanted to crotchet something cute like this for a expected baby in august, in a lite weight yarn for summer, but the mother won't tell us the sex of the baby. ( she said she didn't find out) Ha!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

You did a beautiful job for a newbie!..Excellenta!!!


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Alyson
Thank you.
Yes, I went and dug out the Pattern because I couldn't recall the name of it and it is the Dixie bell. by lisa naskrent 
From www.crochetgarden.com
The bag is from a book called Cute critters by Cindy Harris I bought a paperback version (much cheaper ) from Amazon 
Thanks.
Tricia


----------



## Butterfly3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your dresses are beautiful! I have to learn how to crochet, only know how to knit. One very special little baby girl will wear these proudly!


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Pellett.
Thank you.
the ruffled dress pattern I got from this site, I think it's Australian.
http://members.optusnet.com.au/we2/ruffledbabydress.html

The bag is from a book called Cute critters by Cindy Harris I bought a paperback version (much cheaper ) from Amazon 
Thanks.
Tricia


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Knitter forever
The cat in my avatar belongs to my son although I keep telling him he's mine really :lol: 
He's an absolute stunner. A Bengal. here's a picture of him as a kitten. oops that picture was too big so I deleted it. Sorry.
I'm not sure how to alter the sizes of pictures so it's best to take them off again. I'll try and find a smaller one.
Tricia


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Tritzia
Your work is beautiful, I love the layered dress and have been on the Ravelry website and can not find the pattern, can you please share with me my email adress is [email protected] Thanks for showing us your work.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful job. Thank you for sharing your awsome work.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh, such beautiful work!


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Marica.
Yes, the Pattern is the Dixie bell. by lisa naskrent 
From www.crochetgarden.com

It should be on Ravelry. if you go on their search tab and put in dixie belle it will come up.

Tricia.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

everything is lovely. You should be very proud. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that cat is absolutely beautiful. Thank you . Does your son house him in a cage.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

You're a beginner?  That is gorgeous work.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Darling things you've crocheted ... makes me wish I knew how!! But what I really want is your kitty! Beautiful!


----------



## vicki143 (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous - you have it down!!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Aaawww makes me wish my 4 yr old granddaughter was still a baby


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Aaawww makes me wish my 4 yr old granddaughter was still a baby


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

All of your work is beautiful especially the dresses. I cannot believe you are a beginner.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very pretty set and that dress is AMAZING!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

These are very attractive. Where can we get the pattern?

Karen


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

those are all beautiful! You are a beginner? I can hardly wait to see your stuff in 6mo!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Such beautiful work...love those little dresses!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing,can't see how you can call yourself a beginner.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the little dresses...so cute...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

omg, they are so beautiful i wanna make them too for my new granddaughter. i will check out raverly...thanks


----------



## phatcat64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are so pretty. I don't know why you are hesitant to show your work. Your stitches are even and perfect. Love all of it.. keep us in the loop and keep posting.


----------



## CRAFTYCRITTER (Jan 20, 2012)

All of them beautiful!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

I love everything! so cute!


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! You can't even tell you're a beginner! The dress is oh so adorable, the blanket is beautiful, and the little purse, well oh my!! Too cute! And I love your spotted kitty, straight from the jungle!


----------



## angelaw (Oct 29, 2011)

You are very talented. They are really, really lovely.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutley beautiful. Are you sure you are a beginner? Maybe a beginner with alot of experience?


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for the lovely comments.
Yes, I really am a beginner at crochet I've been teaching myself via you tube video's and help from crochet forums , Ravelry and Mikeyssmail ( now called The crochet crowd) I've been doing it on and off for about 1 year, and I still get totally confused by some patterns, I just can't understand them at all, If you look at the original pattern for the dixie bell dress (Layered dress)you will see I made the top part the same as the ruffled dress, that's because I just couldn't work out the instructions for it so I had to cheat, and use the one I could follow. but I was still pleased with how it turned out, I just wish I knew someone who could crochet, so that when I get stuck I could say to them Please show me how to do this, it's amazing really no one I know can crochet, Knit, yes, crochet no.
Tricia.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love The layer dress , so pretty
You do beautiful work.
Would you share where you got pattern 
Thanks,
Marie50


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I can understand that, my dad tried to teach me to crochet and gave it up as a bad job, I just eneded up with a row of knots. I love the crochet patterns but wish someone could convert them to knitting!!!!


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Knit forever
You asked if my son kept his cat in a cage, No he doesn't the cat is a pet, he's fully grown now and is slightly bigger and longer than a normal domestic tabby. but he's free to roam both around the house and even outside. we all pray he won't be Catnapped, but it would be cruel to keep him any other way.
he's collared and chipped. and most of the neighbours know who he belongs to as my son used to take him outside on a lead, until he got used to people. That was a sight to see i can tell you.


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Marie50

the pattern is The Dixie Belle Dress (layered dress, that's my name for it) and it is by Lisa Naskrent she has her own site it is www.crochetgarden.com and you should also be able to get it from Ravelry.com
hope this helps.
Tricia


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

tritzia said:


> Here are some of the things I've crocheted, I am quite pleased with the way they turned out. Not to bad for a beginner.All the patterns were bought from designers on Ravelry. I hope these pictures come through, I'm a bit of a computer numpty I'm afraid. :roll:


Darling.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

You are a beginner!?! I am impressed! All of the items are just beautiful. You have definitely found your niche.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

The dresses are gorgeous and so is the bag. Love them all


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Love them all! Beautiful little dresses and purse, too! Nice work.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

absolutely adorable. Great work :lol:


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

These are so adorable.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Butterfly3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking at your beautiful items makes me say once again, I need to learn how to crochet! Very nice work!


----------



## Butterfly3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking at your beautiful items makes me say once again, I need to learn how to crochet! Very nice work!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just gorgeous work!!


----------

